# 750iL - To Paint or Not to Paint......



## Macinman (Dec 5, 2005)

Hello everyone! Recently a freind backed in to the front of my 1991 (e32) 750iL (great friend, eh?). It took out the kidneys, bent a little of the metal panels behind it and around the driver side high beam, and also left a ding in the front of the hood, a bit under $1000 damage (don't worry, he is going to pay for it). In fixing this they are going to repaint the whole hood. I am quite happy about that part as I bought the car from a man in Florida, where the paint, especially on the hood, roof and trunk, has lost its clear coat and doesn't ever really shine up much, and has alot of little marks and abrasians on it. Now the thing is, since they are already painting the hood (the car is sterling silver), I am thinking of having more painted as this is a pretty good time to do it. It will cost me an additonal $500 to have the hood and trunk painted. The passenger side front fender and doors was painted by the same body shop about a year ago when I was hit on that side, so they paint there looks great. Also the panel between the rear tailights has been refinished too, after another incident (not very good luck as far as getting hit). 

The car has 146,000 miles on it and I plan on driving it until I get through with college (about five years which would put it at a bit over 200,000--if my luck holds out--I have seen plenty of these cars make it quite a ways over the 200k mark). It still runs great and has never had any major mechanical problems, just minor stuff like radiator replacement, aux water pump replacement (but it has never actually overheated, the issues were always caught in time). It's never had anything go wrong that I couldn't fix myself. 

My question is that since I am getting the hood painted, and the passenger side has already been mostly painted in the past year by the same shop and looks good. I am pretty sure that I want to go ahead and get the trunk and hood done as they look the worst, second to the hood. But should I go ahead and get the rest of the car done at the same time to match? Or should I just accept the car for what it's worth and just drive it in moderate condition. Is it worth it on a car of this vintage? I really love the thing and as I said plan on keeping it for a while.

Thanks alot for taking the time to read this and I greatly appreciate any input.


----------



## LA X3 (Jul 5, 2005)

If you've got the extra bucks and you're pretty sure you'll keep it, I'd go for getting the whole thing painted. It will make it look like new and you will be soooo happy every time you look at it.


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

After reading your cars paint condition, I think that it would be a worth while invesment to paint the whole car including the side that was painted last year.I am sure that when you sell the car it would add to its appeal and the buyer might pay you the extra $$$ you are investing now.Also consider your pleasure in driving a nicer car, that should be woth something.
Now, if as a result of painting the whole car you would keep it an extra year you would have saved a lot of $$$ on a new car lease that would evaporate.

I say go for it if the price is reasonable and ONLY if they do a professional job where the paint job is undetectible.


----------



## Macinman (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for the replies so far. ED, what would be the purpose of painting the side that was painted last year? It looks good, and they matched the paint color well. Would there be a noticble difference you think between that new paint, and this newer paint?


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

Absolotely there would be a difference batween paint thad happened last year and was subject to rain and sun and dirt.

If you want the car to look like a Lego toy, then paint it they way you think, a car looks good only if all of it matches 100%, at the factory they paint the entire car at once so that no part will be a different shade.
It is your car, it is probably not worth much anyway so do as you feel comfortable. I used to own a 1990 750iL in 1992, my first BMW. great car.


----------



## LA X3 (Jul 5, 2005)

So you really like the car, eh? I hear so many negative comments about the V-12s, but I've had a long, secret lust for one. Would you point to any downsides?


----------



## Macinman (Dec 5, 2005)

My first BMW was a 1976 2002, but I decided that I wanted to take it out of commission for restorations. So I bought the 750 to be my daily driver. The biggest drawback to it is that there are two of everything on the car pretty much. Two coils, to oxygen sensors, two air intakes, etc..... That makes some repairs a little more expenisve. The engine has never given me trouble. Mainly just little electronic issues like relays going bad, or the washer system going dead. One other thing is you have to keep tight tabs on the cooling system as it is pretty complex and somewhat vulnerable to failure. But as I said nothing as ever really happened to it that I could fix myself. I would definately buy the car again and reccommend it to anyone who had the chance to get one. 

I do like the car alot, and I do understand what you are getting at ED. And shame on anyone who would drive their BMW resembling a lego toy.  Thanks for the advice, If I think I can financially, I will have the rest painted probably.


----------



## ///M Blitz (Oct 27, 2004)

LA X3 said:


> So you really like the car, eh? I hear so many negative comments about the V-12s, but I've had a long, secret lust for one. Would you point to any downsides?


I read all the negative comments with some amusement. I purchased my 750iL new (European delivery in 10/88) and maintained it religiously. Over the past 17 years and 67K mi. I've spent about $5K in repairs; that's it.

The cooling systems on these cars are actually bullet proof. The exception is the plastic radiator that affects all BMWs. I had to replace the radiator at 65K mi. I also had to replace one of the fuel pumps, the rear transmission seal ($8 part, $850 labor), control arms, etc. I did get intermitent electronic glitches on the dash board until I replaced all the resistors with higher capacity ones.

The thing is most of these cars were originally leased and driven like they were stolen. I know because a couple of friends had them and did just that. The second and third owners got cars that were poorly maintained and beaten up.

I'd say my 750iL is one of the best cars I've ever owned, but then I say that about all my BMWs. I often wonder whether I'm just lucky or the people complaining about their BMWs breaking down are the overwhelming minority, or the ones beating the sh_t out of their cars.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Macinman if you could post some pics after you get this done I know I'd love it.

Blitz, since you've had your car for 17 years, I suppose your not willing to give it up any time soon are you? I've always wanted to get another 750iL, love the body style, but the problem is most of them have been driven to hell. If you have any pictures please post them or pm me for my email.


----------



## ///M Blitz (Oct 27, 2004)

BmW745On19's said:


> Macinman if you could post some pics after you get this done I know I'd love it.
> 
> Blitz, since you've had your car for 17 years, I suppose your not willing to give it up any time soon are you? I've always wanted to get another 750iL, love the body style, but the problem is most of them have been driven to hell. If you have any pictures please post them or pm me for my email.


Sorry, 750iL is not for sale. I want to be burried in my cars, a leg here, an arm there... BTW, if you want to see the car it is featured in the November issue of BMW Car magazine along with the rest of the fleet. It was also the 750iL in Fred Larimer's "BMW Buyer's Guide." And yes it is concours quality in showroom condition.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

:bow: I Bow to you sir, for being a prime example of a Bimmer Enthusiast.

Is it in the November Roundel, I can't seem to find it on the internet? :dunno:


----------



## ///M Blitz (Oct 27, 2004)

BmW745On19's said:


> :bow: I Bow to you sir, for being a prime example of a Bimmer Enthusiast.
> 
> Is it in the November Roundel, I can't seem to find it on the internet? :dunno:


I fell in love with the 2002 when I was in College and as soon as I was able to afford a BMW I bought one. Have never looked back. Getting behind the wheel and going somewhere, anywhere is always an adventure.

The article was in the November issue of BMW Car - http://www.bmwcarmagazine.com.


----------



## Macinman (Dec 5, 2005)

That's awesome. I bought my first car (a '76 2002) when I was 14. It actually was the same one my dad had owned several years before. He bought it from a professor around '78 and had it until the mid 90's when he sold it to a friend. I then approched that friend a few years later about buying the car and now it's still in the garage. We actually had Metric Mechanic rebuild the engine so it now is a 2.4 liter four with high compression pistons and a 5 speed manual. We are still putting everything back together on it but it shall be one sweet car.  

I went to the body shop today and they estimate around $1750 to paint the rest of the car (back on the subject of the 750 again) not including the hood and that side that had been painted recently. So it will end up costing more like 2500 in the long run I guess, but how does that price sound?


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

It sounds like a good paint job, if it ends up being as good as it costs the value of the car will increase, instead of haveing no resale value due t opoor condition, you would actually get a resale value.
So are you going to get your $2500 back when selling the car? lets put it this way, if you do not paint the car you could not sell it at all.

now if you keep the car, and the car is free of expensive maintnace, you could justify the paint job in ownership pleasure.

I say shop around and compare other body shops, perhaps you could get a better deal, however before you comit, check the reputation of the body shop, see the quality of their work on other cars in the shop.

If all is good, I say go for it


----------

